# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Mathematical clock

## Sagan

5 is wrong though factorial needs to be outside the radical.

----------


## shelbster18

Nice. =)

----------


## kc1895

:Confused:  I wonder if all the numbers would work too.

----------

